# Two new V9.0.5.0.23 problems



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

My TS4K updated to v9.0.5.0.32 (or is it 5256) yesterday, and now I have two new problems I didn't have before.

The less serious problem is that when I hit the home button, it does correctly go to the home screen, but my Samsung TV also puts up a temporary "Not Available" message. The message goes away after a few seconds so this is really just an annoyance. From what I can tell, it does this no mater where I currently am (navigation wise). If I'm already on the home screen it does it. If I'm running Amazon app it does it. If I'm running the Bravo app it does it.

The second problem is that the Amazon app sometimes loses the ability to display the video. After a power cycle, everything is fine. I can play a problem or two just fine. Then at some pointer later, the Amazon app stops displaying any video. It thinks it's playing the video, but there is no picture. Audio works. CC work. Forward/back work. Once it starts doing this, playing another Amazon video acts the same. This is a new problem and I haven't figured out yet what triggers the behavior, but the only "fix" I've found so far is rebooting the TS4K. Simply killing the Amazon app doesn't fix it. Video from the Bravo app still plays, so this is specific to the Amazon app, but like I said, this is new since the 5256.

Thoughts?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I have no picture on mine and didn't feel like troubleshooting so I just plugged in Sabrina for now. My beta unit never exhibited these issues, just was super slow going back to the android home screen. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

The first problem I've seen mentioned elsewhere, but haven't experienced it first-hand - I am running some older displays. As far as the second problem: I did watch a little bit from Prime over the weekend and did not run into any issues with that app, but will test it out further when I get the chance.

I updated both of mine on Saturday morning and watched a fair amount of OTA (via ChannelsDVR), Netflix, and some other streaming content. Everything appears to be working normally, other than it was really slow initially after the update; I assume it was still doing some cleanup behind the scenes.

Feb. 23 Update: I'm unable to reproduce any problems with Prime video playback on either of my devices.


----------



## BILLG85 (Apr 5, 2008)

oscarfish said:


> My TS4K updated to v9.0.5.0.32
> 
> The less serious problem is that when I hit the home button, it does correctly go to the home screen, but my Samsung TV also puts up a temporary "Not Available" message. The message goes away after a few seconds so this is really just an annoyance. From what I can tell, it does this no mater where I currently am (navigation wise). If I'm already on the home screen it does it. If I'm running Amazon app it does it. If I'm running the Bravo app it does it.


I had the same problem with the remote switching my receiver. Solution: In the S4k, go to settings, remote & accessories --> select TiVo Remote --> Select Reset TiVo Remote. Confirm Ok to reset. Then configure TV remote again. If you have a receiver, check that the remote is configured for it. Done. Test to see if it worked.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

BILLG85 said:


> I had the same problem with the remote switching my receiver. Solution: In the S4k, go to settings, remote & accessories --> select TiVo Remote --> Select Reset TiVo Remote. Confirm Ok to reset. Then configure TV remote again. If you have a receiver, check that the remote is configured for it. Done. Test to see if it worked.


I reset my remote, unpaired it, and its still having the same issue


----------



## dr_tracker (Feb 10, 2021)

Alex_7 said:


> I reset my remote, unpaired it, and its still having the same issue


Ran into this issue as well, tried unpairing, same results.

Removed my Sony soundbar from the remote config, the message stopped appearing, it resumed after adding it back.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

An update. The Amazon video problem appears to be "fixed". It hasn't reappeared since my original post on Sunday. I have no idea what "fixed" it. At the time, I did do some wild shot in the dark things, like clearing caches, killing app processes, ... I wasn't able to associate any of that as a fix. 

The simple side of me thinks it was the Amazon app cache. The more complicated side of me thinks that after the update, the OS needed to do some one-time initialization that messed with the ability of the Amazon app to play video.


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

oscarfish said:


> My TS4K updated to v9.0.5.0.32 (or is it 5256) yesterday, and now I have two new problems I didn't have before.
> 
> The less serious problem is that when I hit the home button, it does correctly go to the home screen, but my Samsung TV also puts up a temporary "Not Available" message. The message goes away after a few seconds so this is really just an annoyance. From what I can tell, it does this no mater where I currently am (navigation wise). If I'm already on the home screen it does it. If I'm running Amazon app it does it. If I'm running the Bravo app it does it.
> Thoughts?


this! this exact same thing! do a test with a camera, be it smartphone, web cam...aim the ts4k remote at the camera, press the home button..do you see two purple dots on the screen? thats the infrared blaster on the remote firing off when its got no business doing so.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

XRaiderV17 said:


> this! this exact same thing! do a test with a camera, be it smartphone, web cam...aim the ts4k remote at the camera, press the home button..do you see two purple dots on the screen? thats the infrared blaster on the remote firing off when its got no business doing so.


Interesting. I did not do your test exactly. I just put my hand over the end of the remote and pushed the home button and you called it, no "Not Available" message from the TV.

Because your test sounded so interested, I just did it with my phone camera. Yup, two purple dots.


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

this is the test I run with EVERY new remote I get that has an infrared blaster on it, this way I know I've got a good remote. no point unpacking a new tv if the remote's busted. just run it back to the store and get a new one ^^

you can tell if a remote's got an IR blaster on it, it'll have one of those ultra smooth, bloody near reflective windows on the front.

used to be the IR blaster LED was exposed, now they hide em behind a shiny window if you will.


----------

